# Sticky  Upland Book Review



## PahtridgeHunter

A month or so back, SHF posted a thread regarding books everyone would be reading over the holidays. I figured with this being a slower time of the year, perhaps members should give reviews on books they've read recently. I know I will appreciate the leads on a decent book. 

Here is SHF's thread:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=116668

(Mods, can we make this a possible sticky?)

I will start:

*"Grouse Feathers"* by Burton Spiller.
While nursing myself through a dastardly little virus over the holiday weekend, I was fortunate enough to have this literary gem gifted to me. 

I found myself easing into this book with anticipation of phrase-crafted dreamlands of upland hunting splendor. Needless to say, it didn't disappoint. Spiller has a way of arranging advice along with witty anecdotes in a manner that delivers a sense of "longing for the old days." While a seemingly older text, it translates well, I believe, to the contemporary reader. 

My only hindrance with the book was spending the first chapter attempting to "get" Spiller's writing style. He often writes in a manner similar to conversation with a close friend, leaving out uneccessary wordage and punctuation. But, once you get a feel for the flow, you are off and running. 

All in all, I enjoyed this book, and plan to make it a re-read it every fall. The personal stories of Spiller chasing The King across an unfenced countryside were the highlight and kept the reader interested through a few slow times when he took his poetic license and attempted to administer advice. 

3.5-4 stars out of 5 

-J


----------



## Steelheadfred

I just finished Charles Fergus, "A Rough Shooting Dog" I also read his short book the "Upland Equation" I have just started his latest book.

"The Upland Equation"

This is a great read but not excellent, goes by fast, and is very honest.

I guess this is what I have come to enjoy of C.Fergus, his honesty. The pointing dog guys unless honest might not enjoy the books so much.

A Rough Shooting Dog was a pleasure to read, and a must for all spaniel fans.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

PH,

Spiller ...   Simply the Best Writer there ever was on the subject. Nobody in today's "hook and bullet press" can even hold a candle to him. And next Christmas you can try the sequel "More Grouse Feathers". And then there's "Drummer in the Woods" for future times as well.  

Fritz,

Ya better watch out reading that Fergus's "Rough Shooting Dog" - its not about Labs!! :yikes: I quite agree, thats a great winter read as well. All about ESS and grousin' in the mountains of PA. My son gave me that book for Christmas a few years ago when we were knee deep in Brittanys.
BTW- I hear thru the grapevine that his latest dog is an English Cocker. Think CF might know something about flushing dogs and grouse??  Yee gads, they're getting too popular.  

Natty B.


----------



## HarleyP

Good idea for a thread. 

I'm about 1/2 way though "Tatter Autumn Skies" by Tom Davis. So far it's a great book. From reading this book Tom Davis seems like a genuine "dog man". Meaning, it's more about the dogs than shooting birds. It covers alot of differnt upland hunting too; grouse and woodcock, pheasant, sharptails and prarrie chickens, and bob whites (hope I didn't forget any). All the stories aren't of the "then ol' Gabe slammed on point as staunch as a granite statue" genre either. There is a lot of good writing about the hunting parnters, the hosts, realatives, wives. It has it all, success, failure, triumph, and tragety. A couple time I found that he did a little too much description of the scenes though, at one point I think there was a two or three page descrition of the sun setting over the prarrie. Don't get me wrong, I like the writing but found a couple instances it was just too much. 

Fritz - Whaddaya sayin'? Pointing dog guys aren't honest?


----------



## Ruger1

Always have two or three books going at the same time. Currently -

_1776_ - David McCullough - easy to forget the sacrifices people made centuries ago for the freedoms so easily taken for granted today

_The Supreme Court_ - William Rehnquist - great insite into the workings of a little understood branch of government but which nonetheless has a profound if often not immediate impact on our lives by a man who if he were alive today could certainly say: "Been there, done that."

_1453: The Holy War for Constantinople and the Clash Of Islam and the West_ -
Roger Crowley - enuf' said.

Always on my nightstand: 

_The Greatest Hunting Stories Ever Told _ed. Lamar Underwood
_The Best of Field and Stream _ed. J.I. Merritt
_Hunting's Best Short Stories _ed. Paul D. Staudohr

Read last night for about the zillionith time: _The Short Happy Life of Francis Macomber_ by Ernest Hemingway - arguably the best hunting story ever written and _The Ninety-Seven _by John Barsness (as in the Winchester Model 97 shotgun.)

Two of the above also contain: _The Road to Tinkhamtown _by Corey Ford - IMO the greatest grouse hunting short story ever written and as I've posted before guaranteed to bring a tear to the eye of the hardest of hearts.

Also cannot go wrong with Burton Spiller, John Alden Knight, (upland Hunting), John Gierach (fly fishing) and of course Robert Ruark's _The Old Man and the Boy, The Old Man's Boy _Grows Older.

Remember_ -_ re-reading a good book is like meeting an old friend.

Happy New Year, Ruger1


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

Ruger1 said:


> Two of the above also contain: _The Road to Tinkhamtown _by Corey Ford - IMO the greatest grouse hunting short story ever written and as I've posted before guaranteed to bring a tear to the eye of the hardest of hearts.
> 
> Happy New Year, Ruger1


Ruger1,

I quite agree re the Corey Ford piece "The Road to ............" Great stuff there. Also his "Lower 40" columns in Field and Stream were classics as well. I think he was an English prof at Dartmouth or somewhere in New England. 

Also writing in F&S at the same time were Gene Hill (many of those columns were later published in book form), Warren Page wrote the gun column and Ted Trueblood on Western hunting, fly fishing and bird dogs. It was a great lineup and I dont see anything like it nowadays.  

Natty B.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Hevi said:


> Tough to beat Gierach...


I can't put his books down and I'm not even a hard core fly guy, I believe I've read 3 or 4 of them now. Along with Jerry Dennis, he's one of my favorites.

Just got done reading "Big December Canvasbacks" by Worth Mathewson and it was great.

Currently reading "Stories of the Old Duck Hunters" by Gordon MacQuarrie and so far love it. 

My next book is "Holding Ground: Game Birds, Gun Dogs, Friends And The Land In Between" by Sam Lucy.

Today I picked up "The Wilderness World of John Muir" a selecton of his collected work and "Travels in Alaska" by John Muir.

(Fred, I'll have to lend you those after I'm done, I think you'll enjoy them)


----------



## HarleyP

Another book you waterfowlers would probably like is "Don't Shoot the Decoys" by Doug Larsen. It has some very good stories in it. I read it last year so my memory is vague about the details but I did enjoy it, and although I've been duck hunting, I wouldn't consider myself a waterfowler and still enjoyed it. One thing I liked about it is that I could relate to it more than some of the older writers (ala Spiller) because it's set more in modern times. If I remember there's a story about him meeting up with a guy at o-dark thirty to duck hunt that he's only "met" on a www BB, and how is wife just can't understand the reasoning. It was pretty good, something I think all of us that particiate on these BB's can relate too.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

I just read Charles F. Watermans "Hunting Upland Birds" 



I go on book buying binges via this site:

http://www.abebooks.com/

I get a list of authors and titles that I am interested in and use their search engine....I have been able to get probably a hundred books in the last few years for next to nothing. I find both New and Used ....

I just picked up Randy Acker DVM "Field Guide to Dog First Aid" 

$10.20 on Amazon
$1.00 at abebooks

Both were new. Do yourself a favor and check these guys out. No I don't own stock or anything...just thought I would pass it along.

I'll see about getting a sticky for this thread!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter

HarleyP said:


> I'm about 1/2 way through The Far Side, Gallery 3. So far, it's everything I expected it to be.


I just finished "I Hope They Serve Beer In Hell." Now getting back on track, I will be onto "Drummer in the Woods"...:lol:


----------



## milmo1

Hey,
Anybody read "A Fall Of Woodcock" by Tom Huggler? It's not a cheap book, and I wanted to know if someone had an opinion before I anted up.


----------



## Hevi

PahtridgeHunter said:


> "Drummer in the Woods"...


Great book...I'm about 2/3's of the way through it.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

I'm about 2/3 of the way through "Stories of the Old Duck Hunters" by Gordon MacQuarrie, by far the best book I've ever read. You don't have to be a Duck Hunter to enjoy it either, it has just as many chapters about trout fishing and deer hunting.

Mates, you'd love it.......


----------



## Steelheadfred

Just finished an "Upland book of Days" C-Fergus, very good, glad I read Rough Shooting Dog first, enjoyable read.

If you like flushing dogs and grouse he is your guy.


----------



## bearmak

Got Grouse Feathers and More Grouse Feather by Spiller for Christmas. Half way through Grouse Feathers...enjoying. Started re-reading Grouse and Woodcock A Gunner's Guide by Don L. Johnson today. It has a lot of tips as well as stories.


----------



## HarleyP

milmo1 said:


> Hey,
> Anybody read "A Fall Of Woodcock" by Tom Huggler? It's not a cheap book, and I wanted to know if someone had an opinion before I anted up.


Milmo - I haven't read it but have heard both good and .... not so good, not necissarily (sp?) bad, but mixed reviews of the book. I really enjoy Hugglers writing and intend to cough up the $$$ for it someday too.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter

Hevi said:


> It was excellent! I didn't read the last story though..."So long pal". Doesn't sound like very uplifting tale to me.


I finally got my copy in the mail last night. Only got about 10 pages into it...good so far!!! My favorite line from the first chapter was "It was only inevitable that I should become a grouse hunter, as I had been steeped in it since the cradle". Poetry right there, Gentlemen! 

I will post a synopsis/review once I am finished. Anybody suggest any others? I am on a roll here!:lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH

PahtridgeHunter said:


> I finally got my copy in the mail last night. Only got about 10 pages into it...good so far!!! My favorite line from the first chapter was "It was only inevitable that I should become a grouse hunter, as I had been steeped in it since the cradle". Poetry right there, Gentlemen!
> 
> I will post a synopsis/review once I am finished. Anybody suggest any others? I am on a roll here!:lol:


Thursdays Bird By Joel Spring


----------



## wingshoot

THere have been some great ones mentioned here.

Rick Bass is one of my favorites. His book "Colter" is a very good read.

And who could not mention the late great Gene Hill. His everyman,down home style just kinda pulls you right in.

Another favorite, Jim Harrison (being a hunter/fisherman) always seems to weave some outdoor pursuits into his novels. I met him down by the lakeshore about 15 years ago. We were both doing a little pre-season work with our dogs. When I confronted him on his identity, he seemed a little embarassed to have been recognized.

Yes, there are so many good ones. Aren't we lucky?


----------



## HarleyP

I picked up Tap's Tips. I don't expect any lyrical prose or any earth shattering information but I loved Tap's Tips in the old F&S's. Looking forward to reading this one.


----------



## kek25

Just got through reading "Zip Zap" by Mike Gaddis. Mike tells the story of his string of setters (from the same litter) and their successes/challenges on the horseback trial circuit. He starts out with a litter of 12, keeps them for a year to evaluate their trial potential, and ends up retaining 6 -- 3 of which become his trial dogs.

The dedication Mike and his family had to these dogs was daunting. Interesting insight into the competetive, demanding, oftentmes political world of field trialing. Intimidating reading if you're a guy like me from the "burbs" thinking about playing in the games with 2 "hopefuls." The experienced guys have so many pups to choose from, train, and evaluate before sending their picks into action and still consistently come up short; for someone like me the odds of having a high caliber contender would be akin to finding a needle in a haystack. 

Before I bacame an attorney, I was warned that the law is a jealous mistress, meaning there would be time for little else in my life but work. Zip Zap made me realize the same could be said of field trialing. The serious participants are definitely tied to their dogs for the long haul. But they probably have a lot more fun doing their "job" than I do.

Even if you don't own a setter (Zip Zap could have been an EP, GSP, etc.) the book is worth the read if you get a chance. It's about dog guys doing what they love to do best -- spending time with their pups, from beginning to end.

And even if you never intend to participate in field trialing with your pooch but had a curiosity of field trialing mechanics, the book is very insightful.


----------



## kek25

That book is going to be making its rounds, Scott. Mike picked it up tonight and my friend, Bob, wants it next. Saw your idea of a book swap at grouse camp. That's a great idea.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel

_Flyboys_ by James Bradley is an absolutly stunning account of our captued pilots on Ichi Jima. The same guy wrote _flags of our fathers._

I am not big on novels but W.E.B Griffith wrote a series of 10 (I think) books called _The Corps. _Tey take you from pre WWII China Through Korea. Historically dead on.


----------



## JBarnes

My most recent read is A High Lonesome Call by Robert Holthouser. This has been an amazing read so far. The basic overview is of a man who sets up on a last hunt across the west with his old birtt and his new birtt. The story is told from the 3rd person, whcih is unique and allows the author to tell the story through the hunters adn the dogs eyes. Much of it focuses on the hunters memories of past hunts with his old dog. It is beatifully written and moving account a hunters life afield with his old dog. One of the most unique and enjoyable books I have read in a long time.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Nobody has read anything worth adding to our list in the last 10 months???

Unfortunately I haven't- but am hoping someone did????


----------



## bearmak

I've been reading Hunting Trips of a Ranchman by Theodore Roosevelt.

You can read it online at http://www.bartleby.com/52/3.html

I've left it open to the grouse chapter. Click the next and previous for other chapters. 

He was an amazing man. I would even suggest picking up a biography on his life. 

Some of his greatest achievements were in conservation. He added to the national forests in the west, reserved lands for public use.

Also reading: Uncommon Friends: Life with Thomas Edison, Henry Ford, Harvey Firestone, Alexis Carrel, and Charles Lindbergh

Here's a quick online read about the group's camping trips: http://www.henryfordestate.org/vagabonds.htm


----------



## GSP Gal

I am having surgery soon, I will be off my feet for about 6 weeks, and will do my reading. 

What a list I have from this sticky.

Thank you all.


----------



## FindTheBird

GSP Gal said:


> I am having surgery soon, I will be off my feet for about 6 weeks, and will do my reading.
> 
> What a list I have from this sticky.
> 
> Thank you all.


Didn't know that Sandy, Kathy and I wish you the best!

In your convalescence, this would make an excellent read: 
_For the Love of a Dog_
_A Selection of Classic Bird Dog Stories_
Edited by Darren Brown

It's a collection of old-time bird dog stories written between the turn of the 20th century to about 1950 by a variety of writers, most of which, I doubt anyone would recognize. 
The dogs forming the basis of these stories are 100% pointers and setters, but owners of any pointing breed can relate to this book.
Some of the stories are humorous ("The Gopher Dog", "Lemon Runs Again") some are "underdog" stories ("Toby Was a Bird Dog") and others I guarantee you'll shed a tear over ("0ld Tantrybogus"). 
This book really emphasizes devotion of bird dogs to their masters, the bond formed between man and dog and the amazing things these dogs do.
Most of the hunting scenarios include grouse and woodcock, bw quail, prairie grouse and pheasants in that order.

I highly recommend this book!


----------



## GrizzlyKing

I agree. Great book


----------



## woodedareas

I am looking for a book for starting myself on traing a pup for bird hunting. He is an English Setter and I will use a trainer but I thought I should get some good information before we begin our training in January. I found numerous books and quite frankly I can't tell the difference between any of the books that I have seen on the internet. Is there an book that you have read and can recommend. I would also consider a CD but a book could provide a little more backgound information that I can periodically refer to.
Thanks
Allen


----------



## [email protected]

Hi --

I would recommend Gun Dog by Wolters. I trained my Brit with just a little help from a semi-pro (all he did was give me birds and a place to set them out). Learn the basics from Gun Dog and get the pup on birds!!! I can't stress this enough. Email me at [email protected] -- substitute "net" for the x's (to avoid robo-spammers) for an article I'll send you that will be helpful.

Dana


----------



## Bill Bolyard

Corey Ford used real life friends as the charectors in the Lower Forty story's. The only one still alive is Doc Hall, who was from Traverse City, but now lives in Oregon. Dr. James Hall III wrote a book called Doc Halls Journal that is a great read. Unfortunatly it is out of print and you cannot get it at your local book store, but Doc Hall still has a few copy's left that he is selling. Here is his email [email protected] 

He really is a facinating Man from a era of great writers that is about gone.

Bill


----------



## Ohio_92

Not hunting related but, probably if not one, but the best book you will ever read is

How to Win Friends and Influence People: by Dale Carnegie...

By far the best book ever on human relations. One suggestion though, if you are old, don't read this book because you'll look back on life and be infuriated with how you handled certain situations...


----------



## PahtridgeHunter

Just ordered *"More Stories of the Old Duck Hunters"* last night from amazon.com. GVSUKUSH turned me onto this series by Gordon Macquarrie and it doesn't disappoint! Stories of old about ducks, trout, bear, deer...outstanding trilogy!


----------



## dallasdog

i just read bare november days its aeries of short stories from various authors most have ben mentioned including one from MI mr. Huggler i recomend it for anyone who enjoys chasing king ruff around.


----------



## scherbs

It is good reading!!!


----------



## sinabomb

After viewing this thread i decided to read "A Rough-Shooting Dog" and it was an excellent book. Thanks to those of you who suggested this book. If you own a Springer you should definitely check it out.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve

NEMichsportsman said:


> I go on book buying binges via this site:
> 
> *http://www.abebooks.com/*
> 
> I get a list of authors and titles that I am interested in and use their search engine....I have been able to get probably a hundred books in the last few years for next to nothing. I find both New and Used ....
> 
> I just picked up Randy Acker DVM "Field Guide to Dog First Aid"
> 
> $10.20 on Amazon
> $1.00 at abebooks
> 
> Both were new. Do yourself a favor and check these guys out. No I don't own stock or anything...just thought I would pass it along.


 I have been using abebooks for more years than I dare to admit. You can find just about any book or author and all the books that they wrote for practically nothing. This website is very helpful if you find an author that you LOVE. It is my favorite way to buy books - other than our monthly local library book sales ... 

Before you buy your next book - make sure that you check it out!


----------



## naturalmelly

milmo1 said:


> Hey,
> Anybody read "A Fall Of Woodcock" by Tom Huggler? It's not a cheap book, and I wanted to know if someone had an opinion before I anted up.


Did you get the book? Did you like it?


----------



## dallasdog

I just finished grouse feathers, is "more grouse feathers" just a second edition or is it part two and a different book?


----------



## KJW1992

The collection is growing. I really like Gene Hill. It's easy reading for when I only have a few minutes here and there and I enjoy his humor









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

